# where to find beafheart for my discus?



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

thx for advise.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Have you tried the butcher shop?


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*which one could you recommend?*

I tried some in York area and no luck. Thx.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I am not sure where to get beefheart, but do post a pic of your discus  or if you have a video, then it's even better, here is mine: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16354


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I got a beef heart at my local market. Sure makes a lot of food. You can order a heart from your butcher too.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

most grocery stores can order them in for you. they are around $2/lb!! call around!! easy to find. just make sure you clean it well. as most fish can not eat the ventricles!!


thanks


john


----------



## robertrobert905 (Aug 2, 2010)

myraymond said:


> thx for advise.


try chinese super markets, the one at bloor and dixie, i think it's called grant's foodmart or something has it every single time.


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

If in Mississauga, go to Teggart Farms 16409 STEELES (Steeles/Winston Churchill). They may even be able to tell you what the cow had for breakfast.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

My butcher (in Newmarket) will special order beef heart on request.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

sugarglidder said:


> most grocery stores can order them in for you. they are around $2/lb!! call around!! easy to find. just make sure you clean it well. as most fish can not eat the ventricles!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> john


I've never heard that fish wont eat the ventricles? I have heard they cannot eat the fat deposits in the heart meat. The ventricles are most of the heart!

see


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

acropora1981 said:


> I've never heard that fish wont eat the ventricles? I have heard they cannot eat the fat deposits in the heart meat. The ventricles are most of the heart!


He probably means the valves. Tough white stuff, with cartilege and even bone. Also the adjacent vein/artery walls. But this is often trimmed off the heart by the butcher.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I had hearts that had hard outer ventricles! To much for tropical fish to eat! But who cares! Remove the fat, veins, and any hard muscle tissue!! And grind it! I just took mine back to the butcher and he ground it up for me! Then my sister thought it was ground beef and ate it! Lol!! There is a butcher in Georgetown that sells hearts for $2-$3! 


Good luck


John


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

My method is different; I trim any inedible material, and then cut the heart into several large chunks. Then I freeze the chunks, and then use a cheese grater on the frozen chunks to grate it into tiny bits for my fish.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

sugarglidder said:


> I had hearts that had hard outer ventricles! To much for tropical fish to eat! But who cares! Remove the fat, veins, and any hard muscle tissue!! And grind it! I just took mine back to the butcher and he ground it up for me! Then my sister thought it was ground beef and ate it! Lol!! There is a butcher in Georgetown that sells hearts for $2-$3!
> 
> Good luck
> 
> John


also; its not 'who cares!' you gave advice that prescribed discarding the majority of usable meat lol


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

acropora1981 said:


> also; its not 'who cares!' you gave advice that prescribed discarding the majority of usable meat lol


I think you missed the point. lol The 'who cares!' is for buying fresh heart with hard outer ventricles. Who cares if the heart has the hard stuff if you can remove it easy-peasy?


----------

